# Anyone here installed FreeWatt micro-CHP system instead or in addition to their heat?



## apsinkus (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone here had any experience with the FreeWatt system? For those who don't know what it is, check out http://www.climate-energy.com/micro-chp.asp
It basicly is a piggy-back to your heating system, but while it generates heat for your home, it also generates electricity.

I am really interested, since there are nice tax credits and with common 5-year break even point it sounds like a good way to get more energy efficient.

I actually seen this system in action, but not in a home. Hence that is why I would love to get some feedback from actual owners or installers.


----------



## travelover (Jan 23, 2008)

The concept seems valid. The question I'd have is whether the execution is high quality and durable. Also some electric companies don't buy back excess electricity, or do so at a reduced rate.

Years ago in Alaska I saw homes heated and powered by gasoline  or diesel generators where the heat came from the cooling system of the engine.


----------



## apsinkus (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually it is my understanding that electricals in MA are required to buy back electricity at the same or higher rate by law. There is also some kind of program where for the first three years you get a contract for pretty high rate. What I am trying to figure out is what is the total rebate you get from state and gas company and than what write-offs can I take. System, when it was released a year ago, was about $13K according to some articles. So I am hoping this year the prices have fallen.
As far as reliability goes, apparently this system is very popular in Japan and has been used for some time.

I always lived in condos that were new construction, so insulation was always top notch. Now we are buying a house in New England that has been built in the beginning of this century and I doubt has ever been decently insulated. So I am only imagining what is my electrical and gas bill will be.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information, Apsinkus.
I had not seen this system before, the closest thing was a York heat pump that uses a natural gas powered Honda engine to turn the compressor and can convert some exhaust gas heat for use in the house.
When they tested it according to AGA requirements it proved to be 130% efficient. This CHP system looks even more efficient. Interesting.
Glenn


----------

